# Great youtube video on sex and marriage.



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-9cIZbOr_w

I am interested in opinions? PG rated


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, I definitely like her take on things.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Good video, I think I will share that with some friends. Thanks.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Good video.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

:smthumbup:Very Good.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Wondermous.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Absolutely.


----------



## jupiter13 (Jun 8, 2012)

very good. brings things into perspective.


----------



## humdrumbum (Mar 2, 2013)

Lost me at 'Christian'..


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

humdrumbum said:


> Lost me at 'Christian'..


How unfortunate. Oh well I have no doubt you are quite enlightened already.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Happyquest said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-9cIZbOr_w
> 
> I am interested in opinions? PG rated


I find it interesting that the majority (I think) of husbands and wives make intimacy so complex. Her message is simple and beautiful and the world would be a much better place if it would take heed.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Good video!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

That was EXCELLENT EXCELLENT EXCELLENT......If Only... with all the darn church going I did in my early years had - this sort of teaching BEEN taught now & then as it should..... LOUDLY, unabashedly, enthusiastically ...maybe I would have woke up from my slumber... got my butt kicked a little in this area







... aroused my thinking *ON HIM*... he would have enjoyed that teaching - wouldn't have been falling asleep I'm sure !!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I just watched it for the 2nd time. Wondering how my wife would react if she saw it. She is very religious. This could be very helpful.


----------



## ALWAYS TRYING (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok. I liked the video as well.

But... I'm always available, I "dress" for my hubby, I initiate (get turned down), I could lose 20. So why is it my fault. Ok two way street. But I think I do everything he needs and still I get turned down. Why does he not want to meet my needs. Why do I have to always meet his but he not have to meet mine? The video was one sided. I'm sure there are videos out there for the guys.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

ALWAYS TRYING said:


> Ok. I liked the video as well.
> 
> But... I'm always available, I "dress" for my hubby, I initiate (get turned down), I could lose 20. So why is it my fault. Ok two way street. But I think I do everything he needs and still I get turned down. Why does he not want to meet my needs. Why do I have to always meet his but he not have to meet mine? The video was one sided. I'm sure there are videos out there for the guys.


Two way street indeed.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

ALWAYS TRYING said:


> Ok. I liked the video as well.
> 
> But... I'm always available, I "dress" for my hubby, I initiate (get turned down), I could lose 20. So why is it my fault. Ok two way street. But I think I do everything he needs and still I get turned down. Why does he not want to meet my needs. Why do I have to always meet his but he not have to meet mine? The video was one sided. I'm sure there are videos out there for the guys.


Yes there is videos out there for guys and woman. Check out a video series on You tube called Love and Respect done by Eggerich. I think you will find them very interesting. He has been a huge help in understanding the dynamic of Marriage.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Women don't struggle with sexual temptation.? 

I thought it was extremely one sided made a lot of presumptions, ignores a lot of evidence about women in sexless marriages (amongst other things) and isn't really fair. 

Some women want their emotional needs met whilst not meeting their husbands sexual needs.
Some men want their sexual needs met whilst not meeting their wives emotional needs.
Some women want their sexual needs met and are not meeting their husbands emotional needs.
Some men want their emotional needs met and are not jetting their wives sexual needs.


----------



## AlohaMan (Mar 31, 2013)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Women don't struggle with sexual temptation.?
> 
> I thought it was extremely one sided made a lot of presumptions, ignores a lot of evidence about women in sexless marriages (amongst other things) and isn't really fair.
> 
> ...





LittleDeer,
You seem to be doing something I've seen many posters on here do. You take a comment or idea meant for many, and assume they mean for it to apply to all. I'm sure the woman in the video understands that her words, nor anyone else's, are going to apply to 100% of every relationship out there. And probably she would agree to everything in your post. But as you can tell by reading the replies to this thread, her words apply to many of us here, and also I assume to many of those who listen to her speak.

Also I didn't hear her say that the same situation couldn't be reversed, with the sexes in different positions. Maybe it would help to show this to your husband, if that is the type of situation your in. I'm certainly hoping it will help show my wife the seriousness of the situation.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Welcome AlohaMan!!!!


----------



## AlohaMan (Mar 31, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Welcome AlohaMan!!!!


Thanks for the warm welcome! I've been lurking for years.


----------



## controlledchaos (Oct 14, 2012)

humdrumbum said:


> Lost me at 'Christian'..


Same here, but I watched it anyway, and it was actually pretty good. 

It's not all black and white in life, but in general the premise was interesting and one day when I have the courage to show it to my wife, I will


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

If you enjoyed the video search for Emerson Eggerich on You tube. I think he is wonderful at dealing with so many marriages that get caught up in the crazy cycle. Good Luck with the videos I am interested to see if you find something there that lights the light bulb about your marriage.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

A second video. 

I think this is awsome. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsloYxkA_JQ


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

Our pastor had a service that was PG, just for the adults and he touched on both the man's needs and well as the woman's. I think it was outstanding.
As for the wives not getting any..... I feel for ya but us men get it the same way.
It's funny but we always want what we can't have...... did u ever play "hard to get'? Or is it a constant game of "get it hard'?
lol
Mouse


----------

